# Hello and Hi



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

I’ve been lurking for several weeks and decided to join in order to be able to post. I have learned a lot and it has started some good conversations between my SO and myself. Glad to have finally joined.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, and welcome on board.


----------

